# Long Lake; Akron



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Drove by the lake this afternoon and noticed a group of fisherman opposite side of the lake from the bait store. They all looked too be fishing the same small area?


----------



## bassfishn (Jun 18, 2014)

what is status of boat ramp? Anybody know the completion date?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

bassfishn said:


> what is status of boat ramp? Anybody know the completion date?


You might want to try asking this in the northeast ohio section. this post you asked on is almost 10 years old.


----------

